# Fitting New Winding Stem



## BillD (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi All,

In a follow up from my last posing I have now received the winding stem for the Carley & Clemence Military Watch. I had to drill out and tap the crown as the old stem had broken off at the base. All well and good I thought as this procedure went very well indeed. However, when l I tried to put the new stem into the watch it 'clicked' into place very readily but the watch will not wind or can I change the hands etc. WHAT HAVE I DONE WRONG. The old stem may have been in the 'hands setting' position when I removed to old stem.

Any thoughts anyone? Any help much appreciated.

Maybe I should say that I did check the new and old stem against each other to check dimensions etc and both look identical. I can't even get the old stem to work either.

Regards

BillD


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

BillD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In a follow up from my last posing I have now received the winding stem for the Carley & Clemence Military Watch. I had to drill out and tap the crown as the old stem had broken off at the base. All well and good I thought as this procedure went very well indeed. However, when l I tried to put the new stem into the watch it 'clicked' into place very readily but the watch will not wind or can I change the hands etc. WHAT HAVE I DONE WRONG. The old stem may have been in the 'hands setting' position when I removed to old stem.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you haven't done anything wrong. It could be the old stem snapped because something in the movement seized and someone tried to force it and broke the stem?

The fault you describe could be a number of reasons. It may have to go to an expert.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Just comparing the stems side by side is not the way to do it . The stems should have been measured for length as well as the diameter. Also I think drilling out the stem and re-threading has caused more damage than good.

My policy is 'If your not sure about what you are doing then leave well alone'

That's my opinion anyway.

Rabbit


----------



## BillD (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. I would like to add that the old stem, although it was snapped off at the base of the crown, still worked OK as you could wind it and set the hands with a pair of needle nose pliers and it was very easy to remove. It just seems odd to me that now I cannot use either the new or old stems. The new stem was purchased as a NOS for the movement (Certina(Kurth) 260) and as I have said is identical to the old one. You have to put the stem into the movement to measure where to cut it off!!

I have been teaching myself watch repair from a course I purchased and have been practicing this last year or so and have sucessfully stripped and cleaned two key wound pocket watches. This is the first crown wind watch I have looked at and was hoping for a few tips as to how to get the stem seated correctly. There are always those little tips that are never documented in course manuals !! Surley replacing an identical stem cannot be that much of a problem.

If this forum does not cover aspects of repairing but just collecting I think I will have to try elsewhere.

Thanks again for your time and replies

Regards

BillD


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah I see now that it was working and now it isn't.

Sounds like you've got something jammed in the winding gear. It's virtually impossible to diagnose without actually physically seeing the watch.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

pg tips said:


> The fault you describe could be a number of reasons. It may have to go to an expert.


To be fair, Bill, I think the above is about the best advice you're going to get on this one, as I'm sure there are guys here who _could_ answer your question but not without seeing the problem first hand. 

Edit: Paul said exactly the same thing whilst I was posting. Spooky. h34r:


----------



## BillD (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Paul & Nick. I appreciate it is often difficult to diagnose problems from a distance and without actually seeing the watch. I will endeavour to fix the problem (without breaking it!!). I have a local watch repairer I will call upon for advise.

I try not to be just a 'dabbler' and take great care and consideration before I attempt anything on any mechanical watch. I believe them to be something worth protecting and caring for but to learn you have to practice. I really do appreciate the time (no pun intended!), commitment and skill of past generations of watchmakers and repairers. It takes a lifetime to gather that knowledge and I know I will never attain that standard but I enjoy the challenge!!!

Regards

Bill


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

BillD said:


> I try not to be just a 'dabbler' and take great care and consideration before I attempt anything on any mechanical watch. I believe them to be something worth protecting and caring for but to learn you have to practice. I really do appreciate the time (no pun intended!), commitment and skill of past generations of watchmakers and repairers. It takes a lifetime to gather that knowledge and I know I will never attain *that standard* but I enjoy the challenge!!!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bill


Bill - with that sort of attitude, you're more than half way there. Nice post and very best of luck with your studies! :thumbsup: I had a similar experience when I did my City & Guilds in cabinet-making. Part of the thrill was the feeling of 'standing on the shoulders of great men' and learning skills handed down the generations - an overwhelming feeling of a 'link with the past'. The whole thing was enormously rewarding, great fun and when I finally got my certificate I was the happiest bunny in town!


----------

